# The farce of 'public service'...



## Ventura77 (Oct 22, 2017)

Its nearly impossible to think of congressman as anything more than paid corporate whores masquerading as duly elected 'public servants', alas this is the case we are forced to examine. For the most part each of these frauds enter an elite appendage of government and private-sector influence...which one exerts a greater influence is anyone's guess, but the one certainty is their manifest inability to carry out the oath that each of them swears to!!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2017)

Many great Americans have served in Congress


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 22, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Many great Americans have served in Congress





rightwinger said:


> Many great Americans have served in Congress




Gee what a brilliant refutation---NOT!!!  Next time you feel the impulse to dissent try an actual argument...thanks


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 22, 2017)

How many Congressmen and women who never had a real job amass net worths of many millions? No one ever seems to question it. The 'public servant' gig pays incredibly well if you play the game and become a career politician.


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 22, 2017)

MarathonMike said:


> How many Congressmen and women who never had a real job amass net worths of many millions? No one ever seems to question it. The 'public servant' gig pays incredibly well if you play the game and become a career politician.




Exactly!!!!  What the voting public fails to comprehend is that once elected to congress these parasites drop the thinly-veiled pretense that they 'serve the public' and essentially sell their votes to the highest corporate bidders...


----------



## Vastator (Oct 22, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Many great Americans have served in Congress


Not one honest man has run for reelection...


----------



## Vastator (Oct 22, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > How many Congressmen and women who never had a real job amass net worths of many millions? No one ever seems to question it. The 'public servant' gig pays incredibly well if you play the game and become a career politician.
> ...


This is one reason a democratic republic has a shelf life. We're reaching the end of ours...


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 22, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...




the scathing irony is that this was never a 'democracy' in any meaningful sense...the correct terms would be plutocracy or corporate polyarchy


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 22, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Many great Americans have served in Congress


The OP is not referring to waiters.


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 22, 2017)

MarathonMike said:


> How many Congressmen and women who never had a real job amass net worths of many millions? No one ever seems to question it. The 'public servant' gig pays incredibly well if you play the game and become a career politician.




Ironically most of them have law degree as well...speaks volumes for law school doesn't it?


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 22, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...


Someone had to sponsor the development of our infrastructure.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 22, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > How many Congressmen and women who never had a real job amass net worths of many millions? No one ever seems to question it. The 'public servant' gig pays incredibly well if you play the game and become a career politician.
> ...


The purpose of Law School is learning how to debate, not determine the truth.


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 22, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...




hardly learning'debate' amigo...more like learning to play the internal advantages of a paradoxical criminal justice system...


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 22, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...


We can hardly expect any attorney to know all law so they believe whatever their corporate sponsors tell them and if no one on the other side of the aisle bitches, they compose some legislation and vote on it.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 22, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...







You should get a head start and leave now,


----------



## Vastator (Oct 22, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...


When I want your advice I'll ask for it.  Don't wait up...


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 23, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...




Take a hint.


----------



## Windparadox (Oct 23, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Many great Americans have served in Congress


`
`
Many great Americans have served themselves and their corporate donors in Congress. - _corrected for accuracy._


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 23, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Many great Americans have served in Congress
> ...



No...actually it shoots down your childish rant


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 23, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Many great Americans have served in Congress
> ...



Possibly

And many have served long careers serving We the People


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 23, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




...more than likely serving their own narrow interests through the corrupt--and corrupting---hall of Congress


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 23, 2017)

Our elected representatives are the backbone of our Constitutional government
We the People send them to Washington to represent our interests and do what is best for the General Welfare of us all

We have the most honest elected officials on earth. If anyone denies this you are welcome to provide a country with more honest officials


----------



## miketx (Oct 23, 2017)

In 2018 we have to send them packing!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 23, 2017)

The United States has something called a free press, For over two hundred years, the press has served as the peoples eyes, ears and speech to monitor our elected representatives and report when they are corrupt, self serving or engaged in illegal activities


----------



## miketx (Oct 23, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> The United States has something called a free press, For over two hundred years, the press has served as the peoples eyes, ears and speech to monitor our elected representatives and report when they are corrupt, self serving or engaged in illegal activities


Now the free press is a corrupt and treasonous organization that should be put down.


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 23, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> The United States has something called a free press, For over two hundred years, the press has served as the peoples eyes, ears and speech to monitor our elected representatives and report when they are corrupt, self serving or engaged in illegal activities




Are you honestly naive enough to believe that we live under a 'free press?"  Media ownership has never been this concentrated or this limited...sigh


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 23, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The United States has something called a free press, For over two hundred years, the press has served as the peoples eyes, ears and speech to monitor our elected representatives and report when they are corrupt, self serving or engaged in illegal activities
> ...



A free press keeps America free

There is more open access to the media and access to create media than in any time of our history. Nobody owns the media any more than someone owns the internet

How are you able to post this thread with limited media ownership?


----------



## miketx (Oct 23, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The United States has something called a free press, For over two hundred years, the press has served as the peoples eyes, ears and speech to monitor our elected representatives and report when they are corrupt, self serving or engaged in illegal activities
> ...


No, what he is is a liar and he promotes the destruction of this country.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 23, 2017)

miketx said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The United States has something called a free press, For over two hundred years, the press has served as the peoples eyes, ears and speech to monitor our elected representatives and report when they are corrupt, self serving or engaged in illegal activities
> ...



Spoken like a true dictator

The press is your enemy....trust only in me


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 23, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




once again for the learning impaired: the mainstream press has never been more limited in the scope of its reporting...if you propose to dispute this fact there is plenty of documentation available...nothing reported through the mainstream press is credible!


----------



## miketx (Oct 23, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


He knows...he's part of  the problem


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 23, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Ridiculous

America no longer is limited to mainstream press to get its news. With the internet, you have access to almost every newspaper in the world, you can read opinions from all over the political spectrum....you can even get your own opinions published at the click of a mouse

We have never had a freer press

And yes...the mainstream press is credible and conforms to strict journalistic standards


----------



## miketx (Oct 23, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


So you admit the media is nothing but opinion. That's a start.


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 23, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!  you just soundly contradicted yourself winger!!  You stated that we 'have a free press' you said nothing about alternative media...to opine that mainstream press observes 'strict journalistic standard' begs for proof which you do not furnish...hence you spout clueless opinion rather than fact...


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 23, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...



It is all part of a free press

Alternative media is still a free press

Yes, our major networks conform to strict standards of journalism and correct themselves when they are in error


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Oct 23, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > How many Congressmen and women who never had a real job amass net worths of many millions? No one ever seems to question it. The 'public servant' gig pays incredibly well if you play the game and become a career politician.
> ...


*College Education Is a Fraud and Should Not Be Rewarded*

Americans will never admit that the university graduates greedy or power-hungry zombies because all college means is work without pay.  Because of that unnatural lifestyle for seven years, lawyers spend the rest of their lives making up for lost time.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Oct 23, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The United States has something called a free press, For over two hundred years, the press has served as the peoples eyes, ears and speech to monitor our elected representatives and report when they are corrupt, self serving or engaged in illegal activities
> ...


*Flash and Fallacy*

The First Amendment was ordered because the plutocracy owned all the Colonial newspapers and wanted to make money through the uncensored use of sensationalism.


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 23, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




...and you can prove this how????? Alternative media is NOT the free press of which you spoke...there is a wealth of documentation attesting to the limited range of the news we receive...


*The Real 'Fake News' Is The Mainstream Media*

*Nearly two-thirds of Americans say the mainstream press is full of fake news, a sentiment that is held by a majority of voters across the ideological spectrum.

According to data from the latest Harvard-Harris poll, which was provided exclusively to The Hill, 65 percent of voters believe there is a lot of fake news in the mainstream media.

That number includes 80 percent of Republicans, 60 percent of independents and 53 percent of Democrats. Eighty-four percent of voters said it is hard to know what news to believe online.

“Much of the media is now just another part of the partisan divide in the country with Republicans not trusting the ‘mainstream’ media and Democrats seeing them as reflecting their beliefs,” said Harvard-Harris co-director Mark Penn. “Every major institution from the presidency to the courts is now seen as operating in a partisan fashion in one direction or the other.”
*


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 23, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...



Point out some and lets talk


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 23, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Not one honest man has run for reelection...



I don't agree with that.  I think are some who actually do believe in the idea of personal freedom and liberty, but they are only a handful and there aren't enough of them to have much of an affect.  Of course, at the end of the day, the American people are to blame because we elect them and reelect them despite knowing what they do.  People care more about partisanship than results and ethics.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 23, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Not one honest man has run for reelection...
> ...


Politicians must work within the political structure

Has been that way for centuries


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 23, 2017)

When every career politician is a multi millionaire you know there’s a problem.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 23, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


How many bloggers in the White House Press Corp in the past decade?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 23, 2017)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...




So, is this the one and only thing you’re ever going to say?


----------



## miketx (Oct 23, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Classic liberal motif. Ask for something and if provided deny it or spin and lie like always.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 23, 2017)

What I can't seem to figure out,  is...  How these politicians can earn millions,  upon millions of dollars while serving as senators; and not get investigated?


----------



## miketx (Oct 23, 2017)

Vastator said:


> What I can't seem to figure out,  is...  How these politicians can earn millions,  upon millions of dollars while serving as senators; and not get investigated?


Who controls the "investigators"?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 23, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...



43


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 23, 2017)

Vastator said:


> What I can't seem to figure out,  is...  How these politicians can earn millions,  upon millions of dollars while serving as senators; and not get investigated?



They report their taxes....unlike our President


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 23, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > What I can't seem to figure out,  is...  How these politicians can earn millions,  upon millions of dollars while serving as senators; and not get investigated?
> ...




that's your answer?  


Sen. Dianne Feinstein (D-CA) ...
Sen. Richard Blumenthal (D-CT) ...
Rep. Dave Trott (R-MI) ...
Rep. Jared Polis (D-CO) ...
Sen. Mark Warner (D-VA) Net Worth: $90.85 million. ...
Rep. John Delaney (D-MD) Net Worth: $91.68 million. ...
Rep. Michael McCaul (R-TX) Net Worth: $107.61 million. ...
Rep. Darrell Issa (R-CA) Net Worth: $254.65 million.
We labor under a group of lawmakers whose extreme wealth clearly puts them out of touch with the average American voter...how did career congressmen and women amass wealth like this without betraying their public oath?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 23, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Now...look at that list and identify which of those wealthy people want to raise their own taxes and which want to cut benefits for the poor and working poor

Hint: Most made their money outside of government


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 23, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Bullshit. Career politicians who never worked a day in the real world are all worth more than 99% of the citizens they represent.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 23, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> When every career politician is a multi millionaire you know there’s a problem.



Means they are older and have been successful in life

Who wants someone who has been a failure in life to set public policy?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 23, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...



So?


----------



## miketx (Oct 23, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > When every career politician is a multi millionaire you know there’s a problem.
> ...


I do.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 23, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Of course you love the 1%.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 23, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > When every career politician is a multi millionaire you know there’s a problem.
> ...


1% lover.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 23, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Nothing against them....I just think they should contribute more to our society


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 23, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > When every career politician is a multi millionaire you know there’s a problem.
> ...




yes I guess Congressional corruption and bribe-taking pays quite well, but for the life of me your comment stands as one of the dumbest things I've read on online or off...


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 23, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Funny thing about bribe taking is that those Congressmen found taking them end up in jail
If you think their wealth is ill-gotten you are free to investigate their taxes


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 23, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Only the one's who receive bribes from the wrong donors...the entire structure of Congress is set up like a revolving-door between the private-sector and government...investigating their taxes will yield nothing, try investigating their investments and cross-reference them with their voting record...my god are you dense!!!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 23, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...


Plus they made insider trading legal for themselves, immune from Obamacare laws, etc etc.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 23, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...



If you believe they are involved in insider trading, you are welcome to prosecute

The press tracks these guys very closely and keeps them honest....Thank god for the press!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 23, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Everyone in Congress had to give up their Government healthcare and take Obamacare

Why do you guys keep posting that lie?


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 23, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Don't forget that they also vote themselves pay raises...who wouldn't want to serve in Congress?...giant whorehouse for politicos and their slimy corporate contacts


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 23, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




OMG what an idiot


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 23, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...





LOL   bullshit


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 23, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...


He is a lefty - Lives in a bubble world void of reality.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 23, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Read the Grassley amendment

Even Ted Cruz has Obamacare


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 23, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


He is bubble world delusional.


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 23, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





*Congress the polite


 name, political contributions, is an insult to the intelligence of the American people−or, recognizing he level of intelligence of most of them!

What other reason would lobbyists and corporate interests have to give millions of dollars to members of Congress every time they seek to pass legislation−or block legislation−that would either enrich the briber, or incur an expense.

If the bribes were not that, to bribe, why couldn't the corporations interested in passing or blocking legislation be limited to what the public is financially limited to: presenting arguments for or against the legislation. To give tens of thousands, or millions, to one or more members of Congress when a particular measure is being considered, is in the real world, bribes!

The only purpose of giving millions of dollars to members of Congress is to bribe them into using their congressional positi9on for the benefit of the briber.

Members of the public, unable to pay bribes, are limited to presenting arguments for or against a measure. Their interests in most cases, under the bribe practices in Congress, are strictly secondary to the financial interests of the corporate bribers.

There is no limit to the list of corporate interests whose bribes to members of Congress have adversely affected the American public: Millions in bribes to members of Congress resulted in such public harm as in the following examples:
*

*Bribes by the credit card industry continues to subject the public to loan-shark practices, showing congressional contempt for the non-bribing public and favoritism for the bribe-making financial corporation. Public outrage in 2009 forced members of Congress to make minor changes, but allowing usurious interest rates to continue, along with some other harmful effects.
*
*Bribes from the health industry continues to inflict huge costs upon the American public. For instance, where the government requires pharmaceutical providers to bid on contracts for certain medications used by the Veterans Administration, the American public pays far more money for the same prescription due to the Congress removing the need for bidding when it applies to the American consumers. Pharmaceutical companies make billions in extra profits, making the millions of dollars of bribes to members of Congress a fabulous investment.
*
*Bribes from the savings and loan industry to such members of Congress and the "Keating Five," including Senator John McCain, to remove legislation that prevented the savings and loans from speculating with depositors money cost the American taxpayers hundreds of millions of dollars from the resulting frauds.
*
*Bribes received by members of Congress resulted in legislation, and pressure upon government regulators, that brought upon the United States the worst housing debacle since the 1930's financial depression.
*
*Bribes received by members of Congress resulted in numerous removal of protective legislation, and enacting of others, that knowingly would lead to the great financial debacle in the nation's history, and inflicting upon the American public harm beyond description, harm that will continue for decades.*


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 23, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I know...scary


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 23, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...







Members of Congress have good health insurance by any standard, but it’s not free and not reserved only for them – and it’s not government insurance. House and Senate members are allowed to purchase _private_ health insurance offered through the Federal Employees Health Benefits Program, which covers more than 8 million other federal employees, retirees and their families.

It’s not a “single-payer” system where the government acts as the one and only health insurance company. As President Bush’s chief of personnel Kay Coles James said in 2003, while lecturing at the conservative Heritage Foundation, “the FEHB program is not centralized, government-run health care.”


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 23, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Congress has special rules for ACA that citizens do not, dufus.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 23, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Bozo. 

Insider Trading in Our Nation's Capital Just Got Easier


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 23, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...


They have Obamacare

The same Obamacare available to everyone


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 23, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...


Blame Fat Donnie


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 23, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




... in which case I would expect you to offer proof...clearly you offer little more than hyperbole


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 23, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...



Grassley Amendment

Why Congress is (or isn't) exempt from Obamacare


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 23, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...


Under FEHB they received an employer contribution to healthcare

They receive the same amount under Obamacare


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 24, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Trump was President prior to 2017?  Dufus.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 24, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Congress has special rules for ACA that citizens do not.

You are a dumb ass for attempting to protect their elite status.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 24, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Rules are the same. Only difference is Congress and their staff receive an employer contribution to their health insurance. The amount is capped to the same level they were receiving before


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 24, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Fat Donnie is President TODAY

What has he done about it?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 24, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Kicking leftard ass every day while we watch and cheer.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 24, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> Its nearly impossible to think of congressman as anything more than paid corporate whores masquerading as duly elected 'public servants', alas this is the case we are forced to examine. For the most part each of these frauds enter an elite appendage of government and private-sector influence...which one exerts a greater influence is anyone's guess, but the one certainty is their manifest inability to carry out the oath that each of them swears to!!



You can thank the US Supreme Court conservative justices, who have opened the way to having the best Congress money can buy.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Oct 24, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...


*Don't Cite Any of These Frauds*

Perhaps it's because of the ignorant grammar transmitted by the Diploma Dumbo jurinalists.  Notice that critics slavishly copycat the media's version of Ebonics.  So they, too, are indulging in fake news.


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 24, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > Its nearly impossible to think of congressman as anything more than paid corporate whores masquerading as duly elected 'public servants', alas this is the case we are forced to examine. For the most part each of these frauds enter an elite appendage of government and private-sector influence...which one exerts a greater influence is anyone's guess, but the one certainty is their manifest inability to carry out the oath that each of them swears to!!
> ...



Quite true!  Even a first year law student could make a solid case against Congress as an example of fraud and betrayal of the public trust...


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 24, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Really?

Last I saw he was engaging in a pissing contest with a Gold Star widow


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 24, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...



Really?

Why can't they do it?


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 24, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




Why can't Congress be bought? Is that really the question you're asking?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 24, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...



Bribery is a Felony, and is so for a very good reason.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 24, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...



It has been tried many times

A free press and criminal justice system has made examples of those who have strayed


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 24, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




You have no faint idea of what you're talking about Winger, we do not have anything resembling a 'free press' or an impartial 'criminal justice system'...if indeed this were the case we would see a set of radical reforms in Congress, and mass-indictments...yet all remains as it was!  Open your eyes!


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 8, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...



We have more of a free press than at any time in human history

ANYONE has access to extend their thoughts and opinions on any subject. Even Trump is allowed to have his own Twitter account


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 8, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Social media is not the press.

Try to go into a police press conference and tell them you have a Twitter account, let me in.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 8, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...



Of course it is

See which amendment would be cited if government tried to restrict content on social media


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 8, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Go into any press conference then, just show them your twitter account.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 8, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



There is big press and little press and thousands of levels of press in between

Just read the interweb and you can see the wide range of political thought. Rather than local papers with limited distribution, you can access any paper in the world with the click of a mouse

We have a more open press than at any time in history


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 8, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...



Ummm... a press conference is for The PRESS.  Not for dingbats like you and and others who promulgate conspiracy theories and make a hobby out of being an iconoclast.  Your constant skulduggery is callow.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 9, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




We certainly have access to each other's opinions like no other time in history. Anybody can purport to be some sort of authority, babble on relentlessly grinding whatever axe they wish to grind and otherwise blur the distinction between journalism and propaganda. To an increasing degree, news and information have become Balkanized and chaotic.

 At the same time, the mainstream press has become more monolithic in delivery, has abandoned any pretense of journalistic ethics, and is now in the business of manufacturing opinion rather than informing the public.  The days of Huntley and Brinkley or Walter Cronkite are dead, having been replaced by the jackhammering propaganda of Rachel Maddow and the rest of politically correct tribe leftist.

 Meanwhile, tribe right has entrenched themselves in A.M. radio, hammering on with their own talking points through all the familiar pundits, and using the same crafted terminology.  Unlike the leftists, however, they are at least honest enough to posit themselves as being in the business of opinion rather than News.

   As to what constitutes "the press", we can argue until the cow comes home, but there have been such massive changes in the way information is made accessible that he entire system is dysfunctional. People are being conditioned by the leftists into thinking the leftist orthodoxy of Maddow et al IS the deliverance of the news, and that is the real problem as far as I see it. Few people have the critical thinking skills necessary to realize that the mainstream so-called "news" is actually in the business of shaping how they see the world.


----------

